# Brake light fuse location ?



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

My brake lights and rear turn signals is not working. Does anyone know where the fuse is for them ? I checked the fuse box by the gear shift and I looked at the fuse box under the hood and I looked at the manual and no luck at all. Thank you


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It sounds to me like something got unplugged. If you can't find it, time head to the dealer.


----------



## Decepticon (Oct 7, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> It sounds to me like something got unplugged. If you can't find it, time head to the dealer.[/QUOTE.
> 
> The tail lights still work though


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Do the hazards still work in the rear? I would want to rule out bad bulbs. Esp since they are separate bulbs for each. You could be looking a faulty brake light switch and or turn signal flasher. if it is not the bulbs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Patman said:


> Do the hazards still work in the rear? I would want to rule out bad bulbs. Esp since they are separate bulbs for each. You could be looking a faulty brake light switch and or turn signal flasher. if it is not the bulbs.


Unless G2 decided to go back to "the old way" of doing things, I doubt if there's any flasher. Nor would there be a brake switch. It's a position sensor. The BCM takes that input and does the brake switch function. (As well as acting as the flasher).

The way the G1 Cruze works, various fuses feed the BCM. (There's a different fuse for each of the three brake lights. So one fuse isn't going to take out two or three lights.) The BCM acts as the brake switch based on the brake pedal position sensor. It's also the flasher for the turn signal. The wires run from the BCM to each of the bulbs in question. 

Bottom line, except for the BCM or a connector, I'm not seeing a single point of failure that would take out so many things. (I'm assuming the turn signal bulb is separate from the brake light. I do know the G2 did away with the amber turn signal in the rear, so it might not be separate.) This is why I'm questioning a connector coming a part. The alternative is the BCM itself. Expensive and requires reprogramming. I'd imagine OP's car is still in B2B warranty, so if it's not simple and cheap, it's best to make it a dealer problem.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Bottom line, short of a the BCM or a connector, I'm not seeing a single point of failure that would take out so many things. (I'm assuming the turn signal bulb is separate from the brake light. I do know the G2 did away with the amber turn signal in the rear, so it might not be separate.) This is why I'm questioning a connector coming a part. The alternative is the BCM itself. Expensive and requires reprogramming. I'd imagine your car is still in B2B warranty, so if it's not simple and cheap, it's best to make it a dealer problem.


Agreed I really don't know how the lights are set up but unless it is some came unplugged IDK how the wiring is done. I am still thinking old brake set ups. So probably a dealer issue.


----------

